# Saturday Bacon



## msbowhnter (Feb 29, 2016)

My buddy took us out dogging and a great day was had by all. Four decent hogs and two little ones aint around no more.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 29, 2016)

That is Cool

Good pile of pork ya got there too


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 3, 2016)

Argentina Dogo's?


----------



## msbowhnter (Mar 3, 2016)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Argentina Dogo's?



Correct, and BMC.


----------

